# I could not pass it up.



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I went out running errands last night and my route brought me past the only pawn shop in the area that is worth a look. I didn't have anything in mind to buy but as usual my feet took me to the gun display.
The fellow behind the counter was young and didn't seem to know much about guns in particular and life in general.
I asked him to show me an 870 and he said "What?" I responded "Bottom rack, third from the left."
He went to the right hand end of the rack and started counting toward the left.
I stopped him and pointed, "That one."
He handed me the shotgun without clearing it so I hit the slide release, opened the chamber and took a look inside. All clear.
This particular 870 is a 3" magnum model with matte finish and laminated furniture. It looked as though it had never been fired. i confirmed later that it had been fired but not enough to get it dirty.
Long story short, I paid $250.









GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Long barrel, GW; it'll knock over the floor lamp.

[Nice catch.]


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

28" is a bit "longish", but downing a crow at altitude requires "longish."

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd say you did very well for yourself.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They are tough, reliable, and relatively cheap. I have owned one or two nearly all of my life.
If you have not owned one, I recommend it as a gun that will not disappoint when it matters!

GW


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

Good score GW.

I often think about taking a cheap pump to the clay course and spankin the guys with their expensive K's.


----------

